# High pitched chriping sound from alternator/water pump



## Goatmaster3000 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello! I have a 2013 Cruze 2LT with the 1.4 turbo. The last two weekends I’ve done the Valve cover change, check valve bypass and the turbo check valve replacement as well the the big 3 upgrade. Last night I noticed that my car was making a sound like bearings are going out on the left of the engine bay. I can’t figure out if it’s the alternator or the water pump. It only makes the sound once the car is warmed up. My battery voltage will start out at 15, cold, but drop to 12.4 or so when it’s warmed up and the chirping sound has started. What would your suggestion be as in any afored to take it to the dealership for repair. It has 101054 miles. 

Thank you for your input!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Goatmaster3000 said:


> Hello! I have a 2013 Cruze 2LT with the 1.4 turbo. The last two weekends I’ve done the Valve cover change, check valve bypass and the turbo check valve replacement as well the the big 3 upgrade. Last night I noticed that my car was making a sound like bearings are going out on the left of the engine bay. I can’t figure out if it’s the alternator or the water pump. It only makes the sound once the car is warmed up. My battery voltage will start out at 15, cold, but drop to 12.4 or so when it’s warmed up and the chirping sound has started. What would your suggestion be as in any afored to take it to the dealership for repair. It has 101054 miles.
> 
> Thank you for your input!


Remove dipstick while it is making the noise......report results.....(possible crank seal)

Rob


----------



## Goatmaster3000 (Jul 21, 2015)

[/QUOTE]

Remove dipstick while it is making the noise......report results.....(possible crank seal)

Rob[/QUOTE]

Pulled the dipstick and it made a sucking sound and air rushed in. Also had my battery tested and the alternator is going out.


----------



## pcdj64 (Jan 17, 2018)

the PCV in the valve cover is shot, you will need to replace the valve cover, around $60 for a GM one.
the alternator gets commands to charge from the ECM so it would be a good idea to have it tested in case the ECM is not commanding it to charge.
you can bring the alternator to most auto parts places and they can test it for you, if it tests good the car will need to be hooked to a scan tool.


----------



## Goatmaster3000 (Jul 21, 2015)

pcdj64 said:


> the PCV in the valve cover is shot, you will need to replace the valve cover, around $60 for a GM one.
> the alternator gets commands to charge from the ECM so it would be a good idea to have it tested in case the ECM is not commanding it to charge.
> you can bring the alternator to most auto parts places and they can test it for you, if it tests good the car will need to be hooked to a scan tool.


I replaced the valve cover last week.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Remove dipstick while it is making the noise......report results.....(possible crank seal)

Rob[/QUOTE]

Pulled the dipstick and it made a sucking sound and air rushed in. Also had my battery tested and the alternator is going out.[/QUOTE]

Did the squeal stop upon dipstick removal? If it did, there is a fair chance the check valve has failed (and been injested) which is what caused the cam cover burst disc to fail.

Be careful on the alternator diagnosis......the Cruze uses a variable charging system controlled by the bcm......if the battery is fully charged the alternator will put out very little current........very easy to mis diagnose since a tech. that expects output like older systems with a conventional voltage regulator, will interpret this system as failing.

Rob


----------



## Goatmaster3000 (Jul 21, 2015)

Robby said:


> Remove dipstick while it is making the noise......report results.....(possible crank seal)
> 
> Rob


Pulled the dipstick and it made a sucking sound and air rushed in. Also had my battery tested and the alternator is going out.[/QUOTE]

Did the squeal stop upon dipstick removal? If it did, there is a fair chance the check valve has failed (and been injested) which is what caused the cam cover burst disc to fail.

Be careful on the alternator diagnosis......the Cruze uses a variable charging system controlled by the bcm......if the battery is fully charged the alternator will put out very little current........very easy to mis diagnose since a tech. that expects output like older systems with a conventional voltage regulator, will interpret this system as failing.

Rob[/QUOTE]

The battery was only at 60% charge. How do I go about making sure the alternator is good with a system like that? 
I already did the check valve bypass I got on here. The same day I changed the valve cover and gasket. Could it be possible I got a defective valve cover? Yes, the chirping stopped when I pulled the dipstick.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The air being pulled into the dipstick hole is expected......the crankcase is designed to operate with some negative pressure to evacuate blow by gasses.
If the squeal stops upon dipstick removal with a sound pcv system as you describe, it indicates the belt side crankshaft seal has failed.
You are hearing air being pulled in past the seal lips.

Regarding the charging system.......no alternator test is valid without a good, fully charged battery. Your car is essentially five years old......average battery life 53 months.
If the battery won't accept charging to 100% (stand alone charger) replace it before considering a alternator.
Not saying it can't happen but forum history indicates alternators are not a failure point on this car........we've had oodles of battery failures though.

Rob


----------

